# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Images in private messages?

## Sue Rieter

How can I send images stored on my computer to someone via private message? I'm only seeing an option to link to url.
Thanks,
Sue

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

That capability doesn't exist for private messaging. It's not set up to emulate email in that regard. There are services like Google Drive and many other free resources that allow for public storage of images but typically you have to extend permission for someone to see and access those images. And of course you can simply email someone images, within reason (due to size).

----------

Sue Rieter

----------

